# Nowhere near the north Motorhome Show or Nuts to Knutsford



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Cannot believe they have got away with moving the only vaguely northern rally well south to Knutsford 155 miles for me or if you happen to live in the north ie Berwick 232 miles without any protest!
Used to really enjoy York and "put up" with a move to Pickering!
Anybody willing to start a campaign to get it moved north again. There is no way on earth I would go to Knutsford . Its easier to go to Newark or Peterborough!
Barry


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It may not suit everyone but it's about time those of us in North Wales had a nearer venue for a change. I've travelled to Newark, Pickering, Peterborough and I'm going to Loughborough and Lincoln this year so this is a nice easy one for me. 'I'm allright Jack'


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*You are alright jack*

Yes you are alright Jack cos you have the Newbury and Malvern shows not too far away! What I object to is this being called Northern
when its nearer to the south coast than it is to the likes of Berwick and the existing York show was already a 2 hour journey south. I hope they dont expect anybody from the nroth east there!
Barry


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Well i guess it's all relative.....

The nearest to me was the York show, Knutsford is about the same.

There are no motorhome shows in Scotland at all - this year's first one at Ingliston has been cancelled due to lack of interest from traders.

And we don't have a £29 return ferry to Europe within a couple of hours drive of home.

Still, Dusseldorf ain't too far!

David :lol:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I must admit I thought Malvern was closer afterall its only 104 miles but it takes 2hrs 39mins to get there!. As for Newbury thats only 205 miles, even Newark was only 130. Peterborough 164, Pickering 150, Lincoln 141 , so 155 ain't that much different.

As for not being North, it's not far from Manchester and I'm sure folk from there consider themselves Northerners. Just where does North begin?


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

never been to a rally always wanted to but they are just to far away and wondered if they was any in the north or scotland
why is they none up here?
cheers


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

the reason there are no shows in the impoverished north is that it's just too grim up here for all the softy, southern, shandy drinking fairies. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bowlty said:


> never been to a rally always wanted to but they are just to far away and wondered if they was any in the north or scotland cheers


We are in the Glasgow/Edinburgh belt and so far we've made the trek down south for the Pickering, Newark and Shepton shows.

If you want to go to the shows/rallies you just gotta suck it up and head down that M6 or A1! Worth it, in my opinion.

But I know what you mean about what they term as 'The North' :roll:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm amazed they call it The Northern Motorhome Show. It's now in the Midlands. Considering Yorkshire/Lancashire is the middle of Britain, Northern England and Scotland get a raw deal.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

paulmold said:


> It may not suit everyone but it's about time those of us in North Wales had a nearer venue for a change. I've travelled to Newark, Pickering, Peterborough and I'm going to Loughborough and Lincoln this year so this is a nice easy one for me. 'I'm allright Jack'


Hi, well said, it will be a novelty for us to have a 'local' show to go to, instead of having to travel for hours.

Pepandspice.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i am with barry on this one i think there will not be a lot going this year just luck at the price of the fuel i am 1 that will not be going 



are you going your not come on and lets start a pole


lets find out how many will not be going this year


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I always thought the Midlands started at Stoke.

Its about time a decent show came to the North West as there is a huge Motorhoming Population in the area with several large dealers within a 30/40mile radius, 
eg: Spinney, Todds, Marquis, Brownhills,Threeways at Abergele there are also three builders that I am aware of in that area.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Knutsford is fine for us - its about half an hour from home


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

J99Dub said:


> Knutsford is fine for us - its about half an hour from home


Works for me also.
According to people in the South WE ARE THE NORTH!!
but then anywhere north of Watford is ***** country according to them.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m with the OP here.

Northern motorhome show? :? 

Used to love the York/Pickering one but will not be going.

If you look at a map of the country and then dot the shows in, The north east and Scotland get a raw deal.

Paul.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

David said......

_There are no motorhome shows in Scotland at all - this year's first one at Ingliston has been cancelled due to lack of interest from traders. _

There's your reason!!!!!

We are going to Peterborough this weekend, according to Tomtom its 175 miles so half an hour to Knutsford will be a welcome change.

Cheers Sid


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

coppo said:


> I,m with the OP here.
> 
> Northern motorhome show? :?
> 
> ...


The NORTH west has had a raw deal too,upto now.So why all the moaning,at least Knutsford is a good showground,unlike Pickering.
Backaxle.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Backaxle.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

bozzer said:


> I'm amazed they call it The Northern Motorhome Show. It's now in the Midlands. Considering Yorkshire/Lancashire is the middle of Britain, Northern England and Scotland get a raw deal.


Knutsford is only 19 miles from Manchester, which last time I looked is in the North West 8) The Midlands starts at Stoke (and that's North Midlands)

I would say being at Knutsford its got a large catchment area of Motorhomers from Liverpool / Manchester / Lancashire etc etc, so must be a good bet for Traders...its 60 miles for us, as against 200miles to Peterborough...but we will be visitors to both.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Great for us*

Knutsford is only 20 or so miles for us and we will be going - however we also go to the Dusseldorf/Paris shows and are booked in at Newbury, Crick (boatshow), and Stratford
If folk dont like traveling they can always get a static 
When I worked in Scotland - Wick, Thurso, Buckie etc the locals called Glaswegians "southeners"
Regards 
Ray


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Only 25 miles for me. Be a nice change from dashing over the M62 on a 3hr trip that should only take 1hr 40mins. 

Bad location though for those travelling north on a friday afternoon, the M6 in chesire is bad enough without all those motorhomes going to the show.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Great for us*



airstream said:


> When I worked in Scotland - Wick, Thurso, Buckie etc the locals called Glaswegians "southeners"
> Regards
> Ray


We call them weegie b******s :lol: :lol: :lol:

David

ps but not to their face! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Knutsford*

It is at the Crossroads of two major motorways, easy access and for a change on my doortsep.

Funny how us Northwesteners often get left out and it is either "North" Midlands or Southsomewere.

When we do get something our way, suprise suprise there is a complaint.

™


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
i do not think people are wingen but it would be nice to have a show up here or across the road in scotland, it,s a shame the traders are not interested so my son and i are coming down to kutsford never been to one before but aways wanted to and we are looking forward to it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*king Knut*



bowlty said:


> hi
> i do not think people are wingen but it would be nice to have a show up here or across the road in scotland, it,s a shame the traders are not interested so my son and i are coming down to kutsford never been to one before but aways wanted to and we are looking forward to it


Knutsord is quite nice, but upmarket.

Name comes from king Canute.

Many nice places and towns around too!

™


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

bowlty said:


> it,s a shame the traders are not interested


I don't think it was a case of the traders not being interested but sometimes shows are too close together although not geographically but the same traders attend many shows and to get from one end of the country to the other on consecutive weekends must be a logistical nightmare. 
I think the dates of future shows should be planned so as not to coincide with other shows. There could be the opposite situation with the Lincoln End of Season Finale show and the Autumn Newark Fair - two shows close together datewise and only 16 miles apart. Will the public want to see the same things at both shows or will they have to chose which show to attend.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Great for us*



b16duv said:


> We call them weegie b******s :lol: :lol: :lol:
> David
> ps but not to their face! :lol:


Fife....that's near Carnoustie (Tayside) is it not? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The move to Knutsford is great its only 6 miles for me    

Previously had to go along way East to York/Lincoln/Peterborough or well South to Stratford/Malvern.




Trevor


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Great for us*



Hezbez said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > We call them weegie b******s :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That was brilliant Morag, thanks!

David

Gies twa plen bridies an a ningynignynaw :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Great for us*



b16duv said:


> Gies twa plen bridies an a ningynignynaw :lol:


Errr, ah dinnae ken whit a ningnignynaw is :? :? :?
Where's Carol when I need a translator! :lol:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hj Hezbez regarding your query on the phrase " an ningynignynaw"[hope Ive spelt it correctly] I have never seen it spelt before but I just love asking for one at the bakers in forfar.
I believe [say it in a posh voice] it refers to the type of bridie one requires eg one with or without onions, after asking for a plain bridie and then require one with onions one says Ill hae an ningynignynaw [an onion one as well].
It works every time and Im a Brummie.
Regards 
Ray


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hez, ray is quite correct in saying that a ningyningynaw is indeed an onion one as well!

David


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, you learn something every day!
Thanks guys.

And sorry for taking this thread seriously off topic :lol:


----------



## FergusC (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi geographically, Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire is the centroid of UK at grid reference SD6418856541 so North must be north of this!! :twisted: 
Lindley Hall Farm, Leicestershire is the centroid of England so might accept that current show is acceptable as a North of England Show, NEVER as Northern (It's just southern Jessies that call Knutsford North :lol: )


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*agree*



FergusC said:


> Hi geographically, Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire is the centroid of UK at grid reference SD6418856541 so North must be north of this!! :twisted:
> Lindley Hall Farm, Leicestershire is the centroid of England so might accept that current show is acceptable as a North of England Show, NEVER as Northern (It's just southern Jessies that call Knutsford North :lol: )


Agree with last remark!
Barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

FergusC said:


> Hi geographically, Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire is the centroid of UK at grid reference SD6418856541 so North must be north of this!! :twisted:
> Lindley Hall Farm, Leicestershire is the centroid of England so might accept that current show is acceptable as a North of England Show, NEVER as Northern (It's just southern Jessies that call Knutsford North :lol: )


Are you sure the UK Centroid has taken Rockall into acount?

Always understood that the 'Northern Counties were Nothumberland, Cumberland and Westmoreland (Now Cumbria), Durham, Lancashire and Yorkshire.

Never really understood how Cheshire stands as I think most people would not consider it to be the Midlands, and it does have bits of the Pennines in it. (I was born in Holmes Chapel, just S. of Knutsford)

Discuss ! or just cuss, if you like)

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You lot have already been told where the north starts. "above Watford". :roll: :roll: 

tin hat on. :wink: 

cabby (one of the softies down south).


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Guys, guys guys. So who has an angel then? The Angel of the NORTH - 'the NORTH' being the significant words here - is firmly established and prominently located on Tyneside in County Durham! That is where the North is. And me, being a purist born on the north banks of the Tyne would even think about calling that the south but it'll do just fine.
So, if we are talking location for Northern Motorhome Shows, let's hear it for Newcastle or NORTH..umberland!
Sal


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Very contentious - Having googled it, I think you will find the angel is located on Tyneside in the County of Tyne and Wear (not County Durham). 
This thread started as a moan about the Northern Motorhome Show moving to Cheshire and now it's just a debate about what constitutes 'The North'.
As regards the show being in NORTHumberland, organisers of shows need visitors and therefore go where there is a concentration of inhabitants. Northumberland is thinly populated by comparison and long may it stay so, as I love visiting it for the peace and quiet.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

MyGalSal said:


> Guys, guys guys. So who has an angel then? The Angel of the NORTH - 'the NORTH' being the significant words here - is firmly established and prominently located on Tyneside in County Durham! That is where the North is. And me, being a purist born on the north banks of the Tyne would even think about calling that the south but it'll do just fine.
> So, if we are talking location for Northern Motorhome Shows, let's hear it for Newcastle or NORTH..umberland!
> Sal


Eloquently put Sal and in agreeance with the OP, it would be nice for a show to be established further north.

May be something to do with 'the north' generally being classed as one of the country's low earnings areas


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

paulmold said:


> Very contentious - Having googled it, I think you will find the angel is located on Tyneside in the County of Tyne and Wear (not County Durham).


Correct  , but to be more accurate the "Angel" is in Gateshead, a town on the south bank of the Tyne, which now falls within the County of Tyne and Wear.

In the _old days_ (early '70s) Gateshead did fall within County Durham and to be fair to Sal, the Angel remains only about a third of a mile over the nearest County Durham border, which is an easy mistake to make when passing through at 60mph.

Ken.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Very contentious - Having googled it, I think you will find the angel is located on Tyneside in the County of Tyne and Wear (not County Durham).
> This thread started as a moan about the Northern Motorhome Show moving to Cheshire and now it's just a debate about what constitutes 'The North'.
> As regards the show being in NORTHumberland, organisers of shows need visitors and therefore go where there is a concentration of inhabitants. Northumberland is thinly populated by comparison and long may it stay so, as I love visiting it for the peace and quiet.


I stand corrected - and happily so. It is a while since I have driven that part of the A1 and my memory of the Angel was that it was just over the border into Co Durham. Glad to see it is truly in good old Tyne and Wear.
Apologies if you feel the thread is being hijacked, only a little tease was my intention. However, on a serious note, it would be wonderful to see the Northern show held in the North. York was a terrific venue. Sadly, it seems that is no longer available. Instead of hosting things like the 'Hoppings' on the Town Moor perhaps Newcastle could look at hosting a Motorhome show. There is plenty of room on the Moor, or, if not, the Race Course in Gosforth Park. Unfortunately there was insufficient support for a show in Scotland but there are still many up here who are interested and who have to travel great distances.
Sal


----------

